
New “Hi-Fi” Digital Music Format MQA – Designed for Streaming - 6stringmerc
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/news/digital-and-mobile/7378146/can-this-new-music-format-finally-fix-the-mp3-mistake
======
6stringmerc
No mention of DRM though, which I'm sure, if developed by a big RIAA player,
is a consideration.

